# KC4: Installing new kernel

## TheCoop

Navigation: [prev KC3: Networking] [next KC5: Unresolved symbols] [Kernel Compilation] [Table of Contents]

KC4: I compiled a new kernel, but my changes aren't taking effect. How do I install my new kernel?

You need to copy your kernel bzImage file from the kernel source tree to your /boot partition (which nearly everyone has). Make sure you are in /usr/src/linux and type this:

```
mount /boot

mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.old

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot
```

now you need to set up grub for the backup kernel. In your /boot/grub/menu.lst put this:

```
title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,5) (or whatever your /boot partition is)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda8 <kernel command line options>

title=Windoze 98 (for a dual boot)

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

title=Old Kernel (to load your old kernel in case something goes wrong)

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/bzImage.old root=/dev/hda8
```

then unmount /boot (umount /boot), add any relevant modules to /etc/modules.autoload and reboot, seletcting 'Gentoo Linux' to load your new kernel

----------

